# What are "Timbrens"!



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I have heard alot of talk on here about "Timbrens", what are they. I feel kind of stupid asking but they seem important if they are talked about so much! Thanks!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Timbrens are a brand of load boosters used to supplement your springs. They're fairly easy to install: http://www.stuff4trucks.com/Suspension.asp


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mick said:


> Timbrens are a brand of load boosters used to supplement your springs. They're fairly easy to install: http://www.stuff4trucks.com/Suspension.asp


Thank you for the response. I think i may be needing them when i put the plow on my dads truck when he gives it to me! Thanks


----------

